# MOSCOW | Wellton Towers | 195 m | 58 fl | 179 m | 53 fl | 162 m | 48 fl | T/O



## dars-dm (Oct 13, 2007)

Another project announced by KROST in Khoroshevo-Mnevniki district of Moscow


mr. MyXiN said:


> http://www.krost.ru/live/architectural_wp/





Kirgam said:


> *15 сентября 2015*
> 
> Похоже, на участке идут земляные работы, видимо. копают котлован
> 
> ...


----------



## bus driver (Dec 25, 2009)

*---*

*MOSCOW | Wellton Towers | 192 m | 58 fl | 179 m | 53 fl | 162 m | 48 fl | U/C *

Developer: KROST
Number of apartments: 1352
Total area: 159 000 sq m





































Website https://www.wellton-towers.ru/


----------



## bus driver (Dec 25, 2009)

November 2018



Kirgam said:


> *12 ноября 2018*


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

Under construction



Kirgam said:


> *13 декабря 2018*
> 
> На первом по очереди возведения корпусе 26-й надземный
> уровень в работе, на втором выставляют каркасы 7-го уровня,
> на третьем монтируют опалубку 4-го надземного уровня.


----------



## bus driver (Dec 25, 2009)

*January 2019*



Kirgam said:


> *20 января 2019*


----------



## bus driver (Dec 25, 2009)

*Feb 2019*



Kirgam said:


> *15 февраля 2019*
> 
> Снова поднимают ветрозащиту на самой высокой на сегодня башне, начинают опалубливать очередной, 33-й(?) этаж.


----------



## bus driver (Dec 25, 2009)

*Mar 2019*



Kirgam said:


> *02 марта 2019*
> 
> Давно не снимал второй и третий по очереди возведения корпуса: ну и вот.


----------



## bus driver (Dec 25, 2009)

Already visible in the city skyline :cheers:.



Kirgam said:


> *30 марта 2019*
> 
> От Крылатского моста.
> 
> ...


----------



## bus driver (Dec 25, 2009)

*Apr 2019*



Kirgam said:


> *13 апреля 2019*


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

*Please merge 
*
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2134680


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

https://hostingkartinok.com/show-image.php?id=edd1ff0e2ed2394d2a9f0a26686df9f0


----------



## bus driver (Dec 25, 2009)

*June 2019*



Kirgam said:


> *06 июня 2019*
> 
> От Крылатского моста.


----------



## bus driver (Dec 25, 2009)

UPD



Kirgam said:


> *22 июня 2019*
> 
> Открыты в трёх башнях, соответственно, 25-й, 27-й, 43-й этажи.





Strogo Lexa said:


>


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*22 june 2019*


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*4 july 2019*


----------



## bus driver (Dec 25, 2009)

October 2019

Second tower topped



Kirgam said:


> *12 октября 2019*





Kirgam said:


> *18 октября 2019*


----------



## ogonek (Jun 19, 2011)

Kirgam said:


> *12 ноября 2019*


...


----------



## dars-dm (Oct 13, 2007)

Topped out


Kirgam said:


> *20 января 2020*
> 
> В тумннной дымке-чисто ради иллюстрации хода работ, довольно таки бодрого на навершии 58-ми этажной башни.


----------



## Avangard-55 (Mar 12, 2014)

Kirgam said:


> *08 сентября 2020*
> 
> Начали облицовку стилобата, весьма необычно это дело выглядит.


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

By moscowoutskirts








Wellton Towers | 195,2 м 58 эт | 178,7 м 53 эт | 162,2 м...


30 апреля 2021




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------

